# Recreating a painting



## pixichik77 (Mar 1, 2007)

Apologies.   I am not sure if this is the appropriate forum, and furthermore I have yet to be able to upload photos, so I can merely post a link.

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...-winter046.jpg

In any case, for a rendering class we had to recreate a painting first on canvas, and then in 3D with a real person (think the Keri lotion commercial, or "Pageant of the Masters" in So Cal).  I chose a Guaguin, and above is the link to my 3D.  Enjoy!

I may have further news on this as well, but I will update on that later (sorry)...


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Mar 1, 2007)

Ooohhh pretty!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 2, 2007)

Great job, thanks for sharing! What did you use for the hair/clothing to get the texture so perfect?


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks! The hair is model magic, and the clothing is a pillow case split down the side, cut down the center and folded back for the V neck.  Then I painted them with acrylic paint.


----------



## aeni (Mar 2, 2007)

Man I wish we did cool stuff like this in rendering.  You can only draw sets and costumes so much.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 2, 2007)

This is super fun!  I always got excited in makeup school when we got to do rendering stuff-put some of that college degree to use (but we never did anything cool like this).

What school/class is this from?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 2, 2007)

I've actually been planning a shoot lately based on some pointilist pieces, and one of toulouse lautrec's works. It's neat to see that other people have this idea too!


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 3, 2007)

I am actually taking two rendering classes this term, one for makeup artists specifically and the other more costumes based.  I loved the idea of recreating  a painting in 3D, I've always wanted to see the Pageant of the Masters, the photos and video from it is amazing.  In our class, one of the girls did a Talouse, another girl did the Mona Lisa, Warhol's Marilyn (all four), a frida Kahlo, a picasso, and a dahli; it's awesome, and so much fun.  But a lot of work.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_This is super fun!  I always got excited in makeup school when we got to do rendering stuff-put some of that college degree to use (but we never did anything cool like this).

What school/class is this from?_

 
North Carolina School of the Arts, wig and makeup program


----------



## martygreene (Mar 3, 2007)

are you in the undergrad program or the graduate? I'm actually very interested in what you think of the school/programme/professors/etc. as I'm looking at going back to school for my MFA, and NCSA is where I'm thinking of going, for wig/makeup design of course.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 3, 2007)

Undergrad.  I moved from Southern California to go here, I wanted a bachelors degree.  I like it very much, if you have specific questions, pm me anytime.  I enjoy the variety and the volume of work we do, i'm currently on a student film, just finished the southeast world premier of the opera Our Town, etc, etc...


----------



## aeni (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you know a girl named Melinda?  I can't remember her last name, but I believe it started with a B.  She should be a grad student and went to UAZ with me.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 6, 2007)

No Melinda in our department, what is her major?


----------



## aeni (Mar 6, 2007)

Wigs.  Maybe she graduated.  She left UA in 04.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 31, 2007)

I just got the "it's a sure thing" news... my recreation was chosen to be in the Ben Nye catalog.  It will either be on the inside front or the back cover.  I didn't want to say anything until I knew for sure.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats!  That recreation is fantastic!


----------

